# Here is Mylo!



## triops (Feb 26, 2011)

Just bought him home and he's great!










Cheers
Phil


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

What a cute baby! congrats


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww he is so cute, how is he setteling in, lol his first night should be fun. 


p.s. when adding a photo from photo bucket if you copy the IMG link it with show up as a photo instead of a link.


----------



## triops (Feb 26, 2011)

He seems fine at the moment.... : )


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

oh so cute. that photo making me broody. hope 1st night goes ok  x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Awww, so cute , he looks just like my Flo when I brought her home, here she is at the same age...


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

What a sweet boy!! More pictures!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

He is so gorgeous. What a sweetheart - just makes you feel all mushy just looking at him


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh x x x


----------



## triops (Feb 26, 2011)

He had a good night, he cried for an hour or so and started again at about 6.00am when it started to get light. We are hoping this will get less and less!

Cheers
Phil


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

I love when they rest their head on your leg


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

Sweet looking puppy!


----------



## bagelverse (Jan 20, 2010)

Lovely color...


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Welcome Mylo!


----------

